# Canadian Internet Dealers???



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Lets start a list of Canadian archery dealers with internet sites that one can order through.

I want to support Canadian companies, and google can only find a few dealers.

These are the ones that I know of...

www.archerybymail.com in Winnipeg
www.archersnook.com in London
http://www.bow-shop.com/
http://www.bow-shop.com/ in Regina


Anyone know of or have any others?

Thanks


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

www.gagnonsports.com


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.atkinsarchery.com/

Jerome is a really nice guy to deal with.


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Bow Shop is in Waterloo, not Regina.

http://www.saugeenshafts.com/


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

My apologies about the where abouts of The Bow Shop, I googled it quick and must have read something else.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

How About national archery supply in Winnepeg? Haven't heard alot good about them and delivery times, but you never know.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

x2 for Atkins Archery & Custom Strings:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Top Gauge said:


> My apologies about the where abouts of The Bow Shop, I googled it quick and must have read something else.


I would guess that should have been No. 1 Archery


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Basspro! Not canadian owned but they do have internet stores in canada that they ship out of and have good prices with fast shipping!!


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I just chatted with a rep from Basspro and all Canadian mail orders are filled and shipped from the states.


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

*canadian web dealer & store*

Tao's Archery Services out of Thunder Bay, ON is well respected and put on a bow tuning clinic at the ATA show in Columbus this year. They know their stuff!!

taosarchery.com


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Located in Thunder Bay, Ont. I've been dealing with owner Gary Hall for years.

Very professional with many years of experience.

You go in as a customer you leave as a friend. Gary has a great line of products. For retail and wholesale.

Excellent lines of Bows. :thumbs_up

www.baitnbows.com


----------

